# Best way to clean fleece?



## SimplyMusicality (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello! 

I've had my baby BB-8 for about a year and a half. When I lived with my parents, cleaning was easy (if not a little bit of a production) because I could take and hose off everything in the yard before taking it to the washing machine. 

But, we've recently made the transition to being on our own (with Pixy the pomeranian) in an apartment and we no longer have a hose or much of a yard really to do the same procedures. 

Any ideas/magical soaking solutions are welcome!! 

Thanks in advance!
SimplyMusicality


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

For my I just toss my fleece liners in the washing machine with unscented detergent and white vinegar. Make sure to remove all the dirty things before tossing it in the washing machine.


----------

